# hey-cold out, miss summer



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

:B

I kinda miss those HOT summer nights...










AJ


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey time to get the ice gear out and SMILE!!!! brother SMILE!!!


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

Or just wrap up, suck it up and hit the water that's not solid.

WAR


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice thing about the lakes and rivers this time of year is NO PWCs! Alot of peace and quiet on the water, noone hogging the boat ramps! Just dress up and slow the reteive down.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I am not a basser. I always hear about you bass guys out there catching saugeyes. 
This week while saugeye fishing, my partner and i have boated twenty bass on vibe's. they love that firetiger gold. up to 4 lbder. all in 8 to 12 ft of water.
Bttmline


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

close to 60 degrees today... and even though it was rainy and windy I went fishing. For about 15 minutes. It let up for a few minutes and I ran out and made about 20 casts. I managed one nice little largemouth on the Leverage Spinnerbait I was chucking. So it was all worth while.

30's the rest of the week, so this might be it for a while... ended on a good note at least.


WAR


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

While i won't use the term "active" in the winter i have caught LM and SM threw the ice while fishing for eye's. I'll try and find a pic of that and post it either here or in the ice section...


----------

